

Startup Incubator - machinesmarts

I participated in graduation for Spring session last night, &#38; introductions for Fall session (San Diego location only) start tonight.  Highly recommended, The Founder Institute experience surrounded me with terrific people. Show me your friends, I’ll show you your future. We became a team forged in fire giving each other the tools and time necessary to accelerate our own passionate ventures. Disclaimer: This start-up boot camp is not for the faint of heart.
======
maxent
Every San Diego and SoCal hacker should check out the Founder Institute! There
is an introduction for the fall session tonight led by Adeo Ressi:

Date: Thursday, July 29, 2010 at 6:00 PM (PT)

Location: Cooley Godward Kronish LLP.; 4401 Eastgate Mall; San Diego, CA
92121-1909

It was great to get to know you through the SD Founder Institute, Bill.

~~~
aherrera
I also participated in the spring San Diego Founders Institute session. I put
together insights on the experience which can be read here: <http://her-
era.com/>

------
newyuppie
I also was in Bill's class and have only great things to say about the whole
experience. It's a tough process of learning and self-discovery, and sadly not
everyone made it to the end. This is the sort of resource that increases your
probability of success tremendously.

